# Cleaning water stains out of inside?



## PepsiCollector (Oct 28, 2014)

What's the best way to clean out old water and iridescent stains from the insides of bottles? Thanks.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Oct 28, 2014)

There aren't any rust stains, just those iridescent water stains. Would bar keepers friend and rice be enough? Could a person use copper bb's, or would they scratch the glass? Thanks.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff , I started using the bar keepers too. But I use an electric drill and strips of scouring pad on a homemade wire. It works well for light stains. I think I read about it in one of Hemihampton's post.  Mitch


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2014)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> Jeff , I started using the bar keepers too. But I use an electric drill and strips of scouring pad on a homemade wire. It works well for light stains. I think I read about it in one of Hemihampton's post. Mitch



 NO, Your probably thinking of IBLACKVELVETS Thread. Wonder what happened to him? He has not posted in 6 months but last logged into this site less then a hour ago? Anyways, Heres a link below to his thread. LEON.https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/It-works-for-me-cleaning-bottles-m604612.aspx?high=DRILL+CLEANING


----------



## PepsiCollector (Oct 29, 2014)

I read that post before. My problem is, it's on a pepsi peanut bottle so I don't think the drill would reach all the areas. The outside of the bottle is near mint, so just want to shine up the inside. No dirt, no rust, just some like hard water stains and iridescent stains. When I fill the bottle with water, they disappear. - Jeff


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello Leon And Pepsi collector,   The drill method will work for your bottle.  If you have any questions you can PM me.  And thanks Leon hope your doing great !!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2014)

Hope your doing OK.  LEON.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Oct 31, 2014)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Nov 2, 2014)

lblackvelvet, are you out there?  Are you guys talking about steel wool?


----------

